# Touch Cover -- your thoughts!



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

Has anyone ordered something like these covers called "splash SAFARI Slim-Profile Leather Case Cover fits the Amazon Kindle Touch" and what do you think about it; for example: splash SAFARI Slim-Profile Leather Case Cover fits the Amazon Kindle Touch (ORANGE)? The pricing ($13.85) is hard to believe... is it not?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That looks very interesting indeed.  From the outside, it's almost an exact copy of the K3 Amazon case.  And the price??  Wow!  If it were Prime eligible, I think I would order one just to see what it's like.  I've already ordered the Belkin cover for my Touch, but this sure looks interesting as a variety.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Notice they are not showing the inside? From a side view, it looks like a match to the inside of the Javoedge (a slip in frame) which covers any skin you may want to use.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I noticed they don't show the inside, that's so annoying.  I'm glad you noticed that, I don't like the ones with the slip-in frame for just that reason, they cover up the skin.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I like that they offer a lot of different colors.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I noticed they don't show the inside, that's so annoying. I'm glad you noticed that, I don't like the ones with the slip-in frame for just that reason, they cover up the skin.


I looked at some in other colors and found a picture of the inside:










I like my skin to show also so I don't care for this type of cover. They are pretty though!


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh!!! I like my skin to show also.  Thanks for the feedback; I am going to pass on it.


----------



## sa88reigh (Nov 8, 2011)

Yesterday, I ordered the Splash Kindle Touch cover in green. My account shows it will be shipping soon. I really like the look and color of the Amazon leather covers for the K3 and these look very similar.

Update (11/25): My cover just shipped. I plan to do a review on it and post pictures.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I ordered one in red, can't beat the price!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Has anyone found a flip cover for the Touch with the front cover flipping over to act as a stand?


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> Has anyone found a flip cover for the Touch with the front cover flipping over to act as a stand?


I can make one that opens vertically as early as next week (will have a device by then)


----------



## yswandy (Nov 7, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> Has anyone found a flip cover for the Touch with the front cover flipping over to act as a stand?


Yes, I find it too


----------



## donnashepherd (Feb 6, 2012)

I ordered that cover in black for Christmas for a relative and she loves it. She likes that the elastic holds the cover closed in her bag. I'd definitely recommend it. 

Donna


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

How easy is it to slide the KT in and out of that case?


----------



## kindlecanada (Dec 29, 2011)

kimbertay said:


> I looked at some in other colors and found a picture of the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This light green is great !!!


----------



## donnashepherd (Feb 6, 2012)

The Kindle slides in very easily and the openings are in the right place to operate it. Good buy on Amazon.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I would want to know how easily the cover folds back upon itself.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Was just looking at the product page over on Amazon.  In one of the pics, the cover is folded back and it looks quite flat, although a bit skewed as there seems to be a leather tuck-in flap on the left side to hold the Kindle in place.  

I don't need another cover (but I'm always curious and like to have a look-see).  I have the Amazon non-lighted cover and I absolutely LOVE it.  Never have any trouble with the cover opening but then I don't throw it in a big bag with lots of other things.  Compartmentalized, I am!


----------



## angiemccullagh (Feb 21, 2012)

OMG, I need that red.  I wonder if the prices are still good. Off to check.


----------



## vinotyir (Feb 22, 2012)

they cover up the skin.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the cover magnetic?


----------



## ilmkidunya1 (Mar 9, 2012)

ll the covers are nice but i dont like the front cover...


----------

